# Linking DCC controllers??



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

They guys I just had a crazy, bit I'm not sure if it will work. I posted a topic in the general about this craigslist post... 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=52090 

Im thinking about buying the command 2000 and using it with my Buchmann EZ command. Doing this will give me more functions for more engines, won't it?? 

Also what would you pay for the command 2000, in the condition it's in. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

While you can run different brands of decoders together (NMRA standards),command stations of different brands have different communication protocols and can't run together.Even more,you can't have more than one command station controlling a layout whatever brand.Any second command station used has to be converted to "booster mode" if the brand used allows it.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks thats what I needed to know.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you can't link two 'master' controllers together .. problems with phase control. , different digital command sequences sent at the same time .don't work ... thats why many controllers can be set to 'booster' mode, ... where it can supply additional current, but the master gives that actual digital signal ..I don't think the mrc2000 has that capability, I have one, but don't recall any option for running it as a booster


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Even if the MRC 2000 could be set as a booster,it still wouldn't work with Bachmann's EZ Command control...they don't speak the same digital language outside the DCC signal to the track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

But you can run extra throttles if you wish.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Absolutely...but of the same make as the command station.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Not with Digitrax. They allow you to use additional DC throttles with their Zephyr.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a way that you can have the OPTION of using
the Bachmann EZ controller or the MRC controller if
you find it to be your advantage.

Simply use a double pole double throw (DPDT) switch.

Connect the track buss to the 2 middle tabs, Connect
the Bachmann EZ track output to tabs on one end, and
the MRC to the tabs on the other end.

A flip of the switch to determine which controls the layout.

But, never connect the two controller to the track at the same time.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've always understood that everything between the wall wart and the track must be from the same manufacturer to function properly together....


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

DonR said:


> There is a way that you can have the OPTION of using
> the Bachmann EZ controller or the MRC controller if
> you find it to be your advantage.
> 
> ...


What would be the benifit of doing this, if it worked?? If i programmed X Y Z engines of the buchmann EZ command, could i program A B C on the Command 2000???


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To me, there would be no benefit to the suggested DPDT 
circuit, my thought was if you wanted to use both you could.

Theoretically, your Command 2000 should run the Bachmann
locos, but I really don't know how totally the 2000 follows the
NMRA standards. You can run anything using the Bachmann
EZ controller it is fully NMRA compliant. It's only drawback
is that you cannot fine tune the decoders using it. That requires
an NCE or Digitrax controller that has that capability.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I've always understood that everything between the wall wart and the track must be from the same manufacturer to function properly together....


In general, it's a good practice to standardize components, it does make trouble shooting easier, but it's not 'mandatory'...
for example, the MRC 1521 8amp booster can be used on other brand systems, and is indicated so [along with wiring examples] on the MRC website ..

http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/RAILROAD/0001521.pdf ..

if shorts occur, the track 'A' and 'B' pins are probably reversed .. and 'phasing' is wrong ..

as well on the bachmann trains forum, a user indicated that the same booster works with Bachmann E-Z command, Digitrax Zephr, and even an old MRC 2000 controller 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php?topic=12921.0;wap2

as well, may of the older kit boosters such as MERG , MiniDCC , the LOLbooster 3a kit for $85, and the FremoDCC Frankenbooster ...

a simple way to check phasing is a led and a 1k resistor across track gap between power districts ... if all is good across gap no light, to opposite track [either side of gap] led is lit


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My understanding of the original question was if having two different systems would mean having the added features of both systems,sort of a low cost way to compensate for lacking features in the one he already has.

Too bad,different system makes don't speak the same basic language and even if they did,having to set the second one as a booster would make its added features irrelevant.

One solution though...buying a full featured set.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

My initial thought was to have two commands to have more functions for my layout. But because they commands don't speak the same coding, it will not work.


----------

